# DUDE: I wanna move to MOTHER RUSSIA!



## Guest

HELLO 

Well - you know I've always been inspired by the Russians! Great history, beautiful art, and a solid country! Currently I am doing my best to learn Russian, everyday I spend 1 hr doing Russian studies.

So; Im, thinking in the next year to just get on a plane and get up to Moscow or St. Petersburg. I work in the Cinematic domain, I market blockbuster films and all that stuff... being that I'm 26, and the best way of communicating ideas is by sharing information and I thought this is the best way to do so on here..

I know Moscow is insanely expensive, but it's a beautiful place, beautiful WOMEN! Jesus Christ, Russian women are gorgeous 

Because I have never visited Moscow, I would like to hear your feedback(s) on what you think of it... let me know talk to me about people, culture, economy... and be as straight up as possible 

Cool?
Spasiba!

-Joey


----------



## synthia

Are you planning to work there?


----------



## Guest

synthia said:


> Are you planning to work there?


Yes, I am interested in working there however I'd like to know about the City itself as I've haven't been there yet.

-Joey


----------



## synthia

First you should investigate how you will get the legal right to live and work there. Just wanting to go isn't enough.


----------



## k98_man

I hope you can find a cheap place to live in Russia. I suggest you visit Russia beforehand because a) you can see if you truly can get around with your Russian and b) you can see if you actually like Russia instead of what you see of Russia on the news, TV, etc. (not that you don't know what you're talking about, but it's best to visit a place before making such a massive life choice).

Best of luck!


----------



## karrots

*Visiting Russia*

Prevyet!

I'm currently trying to go to St. Petersburg myself and discovered a few important technicalities (I'm living in Estonia at the moment - where there is a large Russian population - and I'm only about three hours from Russia's western border).

I looked into visas (you will need one to go) and discovered that you must get an "Invitation" in order to be issued a visa. This basically means that you MUST either know someone, or book a hotel/travel agency for your entire trip. Remember that the visa is as must for EXIT as for ENTRY, so your trip must be entirely planned in advance - no play-it-by-ear trip styles here. You'd also better know what visa you want (wanting to work there will probably be more complicated than the visa I'm looking at). Also, the visa must be requested from your citizenship country. 

Anyway, I hope this helps with logistics if not with other information. And if you ever want to use your Russian for everyday life without leaving the EU, Estonia is the place to go.

Poka!


----------



## Ayash

I've been living in russia for 6 years as of this post.I can say that if you are looking to have fun you'll find it here without a doubt, but that comes at the expense of other things. Expect to be on your own.Its nothing like the usa.You will be taken advantage of by the police firstly.In order to avoid any problems with them be assertive and know your ****.Anyway life in moscow is very expensive.If you are on a short trip it'll be worth it as long as you plan ahead thats all.


----------



## vera LPT

im not sure you can manage it.....Moscow and St.Petersburg is a great cities that is right....but you have to know Russian language really good..... Russians know English but there nobody will speak with you English in any shop ....and at least have some friend who can help you there....By yourself you will search for job quite long time...live in the hotel is very expansive there....so you will need to rent an apartment...also not that much easy....in the center or around expansive....If you are going alone just like this without knowing anybody it will takes half a year to find really good job and nice place to live....in your place i would find a job first...they will help you to find an apartment....


----------



## Guest

Hi Vera & Everyone else 

Im in Los Angeles right now - and I'll be in Kiev & Odessa sometime next month and I'll go to Moscow for a little vacation! But thanks for all ur help!

-Joey


----------



## mamachka

JoeyDee said:


> Hi Vera & Everyone else
> 
> Im in Los Angeles right now - and I'll be in Kiev & Odessa sometime next month and I'll go to Moscow for a little vacation! But thanks for all ur help!
> 
> -Joey


Just curious how it went for you JoeyDee. You were so gung ho on Russia, and last you left off that you were heading for Kyiv. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## neolife

Moscow is a very expensive city, it's very hard to find a cheap appartment for rent there. I worked in Moscow for several years and it was really hard. Cold weather and a lot of angry police everywhere. But girls are so beautiful there, 100% true


----------



## leelooD

JoeyDee said:


> HELLO
> 
> Well - you know I've always been inspired by the Russians! Great history, beautiful art, and a solid country! Currently I am doing my best to learn Russian, everyday I spend 1 hr doing Russian studies.
> 
> So; Im, thinking in the next year to just get on a plane and get up to Moscow or St. Petersburg. I work in the Cinematic domain, I market blockbuster films and all that stuff... being that I'm 26, and the best way of communicating ideas is by sharing information and I thought this is the best way to do so on here..
> 
> I know Moscow is insanely expensive, but it's a beautiful place, beautiful WOMEN! Jesus Christ, Russian women are gorgeous
> 
> Because I have never visited Moscow, I would like to hear your feedback(s) on what you think of it... let me know talk to me about people, culture, economy... and be as straight up as possible
> 
> Cool?
> Spasiba!
> 
> -Joey


hah You have nice desires
Are you fine with different cultural phenomena of Russia? 
Moscow is really beautiful city as well as Russian girls! However, you should probably visit it before making a decision to move there.


----------



## rogermnc

You can get that invitation from some agencies en Moscow online like for 30-50 USD that will grant you booking and everything to get your tourist VISA. Then you just buy an airplane tickets and ready to go. Medical insurance is NOT necessary.


----------

